# urinating with full coats



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I am in the process of growing out my girls coats. This is a first for me. Dixie has a long way to go, but Lilly [the new puppy] is getting long. When she urinates she gets pee all over the inside of her legs. Is this common? She is groomed every 10 days but it really builds up quickly. I have never had full coats.... maybe I don't really want them after all..... :blink: 

Also, what harness is recommended for full coats during outings that doesn't cause mats? 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

I cant say im going to be much help as ive never actually had this problem evcen although bellas always been in full coat and the other two puppies are getting longer now too. When you say groomer every 10 days do you mean by the groomer? I know there are a lot of nice sprays and dry shampoos out there now, some are quite good which would at least clean her up without having to bath her all the time but it doesnt solve the problem for you...sorry


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can trim some of the coat back in that area without being too noticable. Leaving conditioner in can make it easier for the stain to come out. Daily cleaning with waterless shampoo. Wipe with baby wipe after every pee. I wrap sodas side coat to avoid this.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I recently found this was happening to Lola too. She is close in age to your Lilly. I remember seeing on here about trimming the wick fur from where she pees. I did that and now I am not seeing the problem anymore. Nothing exact just a bit shorter.

I got Lola a harness jacket from Crystal. A little denim one. It seems pretty good as long as I brush her out afterward and she isn't in it all day. It looks cute too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The wick helps direct the flow in most dogs but you can trim it some. Trimming the inside of
the back legs is also helpful.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Fach @ Feb 8 2010, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883228


> I am in the process of growing out my girls coats. This is a first for me. Dixie has a long way to go, but Lilly [the new puppy] is getting long. When she urinates she gets pee all over the inside of her legs. Is this common? She is groomed every 10 days but it really builds up quickly. I have never had full coats.... maybe I don't really want them after all..... :blink:
> 
> Also, what harness is recommended for full coats during outings that doesn't cause mats?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!![/B]


I wash the backside of mine after every potty break. I don't use a harness, I use a show lead to walk mine.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Feb 8 2010, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883289


> I got Lola a harness jacket from Crystal. A little denim one. It seems pretty good as long as I brush her out afterward and she isn't in it all day. It looks cute too.[/B]


I noticed that the thicker/wider the harness is, the less it matts. It's the thin leash like ones thatdo the most damage with matting. Gigi can even wear harness dresses on walks with 0 matting.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, so I am going to find some waterless shampoo [somewhere]
Ask the groomer to trim the wick a bit [they both are bathed every ten days]
use baby wipes after every pee 

and I am going to find a nice wide harness.

Thank you everyone for the good hints!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Fach @ Feb 8 2010, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883327


> Ok, so I am going to find some waterless shampoo [somewhere]
> Ask the groomer to trim the wick a bit [they both are bathed every ten days]
> use baby wipes after every pee
> 
> ...


I'd love to see new pics of Lilly!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I trimmed just a bit to thin out fur.I do a bum check anyway,to check for "hitchhikers" that like hang on the fur. I wipe their feet, backsides and pee areas when they come in,just because they do have a little dribble on them. If they have a nasty episode then we do the spray shampoo and wipeys. 
Sometimes they have a bad one that requires the "hosing off" treatment,we use the hand sprayer in the sink in our building.
Ususally doesn't take much to keep them fresh and clean,figure we wipe afterwards,shouldn't they? And I have 5 little bums to wipe each day... We just keep a towel by the door,so it's a quick easy task.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE


> I trimmed just a bit to thin out fur.I do a bum check anyway,to check for "hitchhikers" that like hang on the fur.[/B]


 ''hitchhikers'' just made me LOL michelle!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I loved that term, too! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sneaky buggers those hitchhikers... Kinda like phrase,"riding on one's coat tails",only they like to hide...in the coat and under the tail.eeeeuuggghh. Now there's a visual....
You gotta love malts to wipe their little bums,eh? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Feb 8 2010, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883343


> QUOTE (Fach @ Feb 8 2010, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883327





> Ok, so I am going to find some waterless shampoo [somewhere]
> Ask the groomer to trim the wick a bit [they both are bathed every ten days]
> use baby wipes after every pee
> 
> ...


I'd love to see new pics of Lilly!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Will do this weekend. We just came back from visiting family in Key largo. Lilly had a blast playing with my sisters two dogs. I think she was a little disappointed to return back home. Pictures this weekend, check!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 8 2010, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883370


> I trimmed just a bit to thin out fur.I do a bum check anyway,to check for "hitchhikers" that like hang on the fur. I wipe their feet, backsides and pee areas when they come in,just because they do have a little dribble on them. If they have a nasty episode then we do the spray shampoo and wipeys.
> Sometimes they have a bad one that requires the "hosing off" treatment,we use the hand sprayer in the sink in our building.
> Ususally doesn't take much to keep them fresh and clean,figure we wipe afterwards,shouldn't they? And I have 5 little bums to wipe each day... We just keep a towel by the door,so it's a quick easy task.[/B]


That sounds like a good system. What spray shampoo do you purchase? Is that the same as waterless?? Thanks for the info


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Fach @ Feb 11 2010, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884680


> QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 8 2010, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883370





> I trimmed just a bit to thin out fur.I do a bum check anyway,to check for "hitchhikers" that like hang on the fur. I wipe their feet, backsides and pee areas when they come in,just because they do have a little dribble on them. If they have a nasty episode then we do the spray shampoo and wipeys.
> Sometimes they have a bad one that requires the "hosing off" treatment,we use the hand sprayer in the sink in our building.
> Ususally doesn't take much to keep them fresh and clean,figure we wipe afterwards,shouldn't they? And I have 5 little bums to wipe each day... We just keep a towel by the door,so it's a quick easy task.[/B]


That sounds like a good system. What spray shampoo do you purchase? Is that the same as waterless?? Thanks for the info 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Miracle Coat foaming shampoo is what I use,you can get it at Petco,sure other places would have it too. I haven't tried Furminator ,a friend of mine uses it on her cocker,but think the name is cute.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lucy's back skirt is banded, we call it the 'tock tails. It keeps the urine from getting on the back skirt but it has to be changed every day and brushed out, other wise there will be matting. I use a waterless shampoo but not every day.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OH MY LORD, I'm so new at this full coat stuff. Poor Sophie, what a mess. I've ordered waterless shampoo and have an emergency call into my groomer to see if I can get her in for a back side trim. I thought I was doing pretty good at keeping her brushed and top knot in every day but the pee is definitely a problem. 

Didn't think of baby wipes, will pick some upl


----------

